# Vip211K OTA tuner sensativity & EPG integration ???



## hookedoncv (Jan 28, 2009)

I currently have two PVR508's (love the free DVR function but not the S-video clarity) and a new 50" Panasonic 720p plasma with a not so great built in ATSC tuner. 

I'm in a money saving mode and recently downgraded my dish package to the Welcome pack w/o locals. I have an OTA antenna connected to a distribution amplifier going to a new Sony Bravia 32" LCD - all the channels come in great all of the time. Through a diplexer I have the satellite and the OTA antenna running to my PVR508 with the antenna split back out from the diplexer and running to my Panasonic TV's built in tuner - sometimes only 80% of the channels come in, sometimes I can get everything.

I have been looking at the DTVPal DVR for my OTA HD with DVR for the local channels feeding my TV via a separate HDMI or component connections, but then I stumbled onto the idea of using the Vip211k with an EHD to get the DVR function with a built in OTA ATSC tuner to receive my locals in HD.

Is the tuner inside the Vip211k good? Anyone compared it to the DTVPal tuner?

How do the OTA channels integrate into the EPG with the Vip211K? The DTVPal uses broadcast "TV Guide" over CBS broadcasts to get descriptions etc. Does Dish provide the local descriptions etc. into the guide without local channels as part of my subscription?

Anyone see any failure in my logic? Yes I could get the locals for another $5/month, but they don't offer all of the "extra" local channels and they aren't in HD.

Any thoughts on buying outright vs. leasing the Vip211k? Do I end up having to pay for the HD enabling fee since I don't subscribe to an HD package but it is an HD receiver?

Thanks for your comments!

Todd


----------



## hookedoncv (Jan 28, 2009)

OK after poking around a bit more on the site, I found some answers.

Since I don't subscribe to locals through Dish Network, I won't get the program guide for the locals...bummer. An extra $5/mo to basically get the guide and the channels in SD over the satellite when I get OTA in HD for free...:nono2:

Since I don't subscribe to an HD package the HD enabling fee would be $5/mo regardless of whether the receiver is leased or owned. 

I think from reading their Fees and Disclosures page that my first leased receiver would be free, not an additional $5 or $7/mo.

The DTVPAL DVR is looking better than getting a VIP211K in regard to monthly fees, I'm just not sure about the long haul. 2 years of paying $10/month for locals and fees that I don't want = a DTVPAL DVR.

Frustration building....


----------



## opus74 (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't know if this helps, but I'm a new sub, like yourself, wanting to save $$.

I have turbo hd bronze - no locals on (2) vip 211k for $37/month.

I spent $40 for the EHD fee.....so now I have 2 DVRs plus HD and OTA locals for $ 37 /month. (I had some HDs laying around, once it's enabled you can swap them about).

Much better than my $75+ with DTV and no DVR & I didn't watch half the chit anyway..

Just my $.02.....hope it helps.....


----------

